# Beastslayer -- Dark Adventure



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*Beastslayer : Rise of the Rgnadon*

_Saeth._ A word barely kept lingering on the tongue of even the bravest warrior.
The name of an age darkest to humankind.
An age of sorcerers and far-flung magic.

But a time no better for the making of heroes...

Two chieftain brothers lock swords in battle. Attacked by winged foes from the sky, the sworn enemies are forced with a few surviving warriors to take refuge in a beast-haunted mountain.

In the shadowy land of Darfala, refuge is scarce, terrors many. Can the warriors work together to survive the chilling secrets of the mountain...and the ultimate menace, far darker...an old terror brewed by the lizard-men of lost Xatu?

A heroic adventure in the tradition of Conan and Jurassic Park.

* * *

Special BOOKTRACK offer. Read with a wicked sword and sorcery soundtrack:



The story is interweaved with audio. Put on headphones and read with a synchronized soundtrack!

Features music from Gustav Holst's 



, Antonin Dvorak's 



, Ralph Vaughan Williams 



, plus a variety of sound effects that give the reader a movie-like experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Ann


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Audio booktrack for Beastslayer is in the works. ETA for end of Feb, early March. For more information, visit:

http://innersky.ca/booktrack

Check out the free prequel to Beastslayer, 'Ahrion's Minions', also at http://innersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Prequel to Beastslayer, Ahrion's Minions, read on kindle.
Read on booktrack  for free with soundtrack.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Booktrack for Beastslayer comiing soon, by Mar 3. Some fantastic audio coming in the works...


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Booktrack released, 5/5 rating thus far.
New smashwords review 5/5


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

The Falcon God, the first adventure in the Vetravincus series, is nearing its first draft.

For more information, http://innnersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Beastlayer : Rise of the Rgnadon free on kindle!

New blogpost
http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2017/03/new-release-beastslayer-rise-of-rgnadon.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

The Falcon God, the first adventure in the Vetravincus series, is finished the first draft beta. Going through critiquing process now with http://sff.onlinewritingworkshop.com

For more information, http://innnersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Underway on the next Vetravincus adventure, The Dragon-Lords....


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a cool little Conan fanfic blog:

http://ultimateconanfan.blogspot.ca


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

A great SFF review blog to check out:

https://bookwraiths.com/

I will be writing a guest post here re booktrack and sequencing audio to online stories May 3rd. Be sure to check it out!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Vetravincus adventure 'The Dragon Lords' is coming along. ETA 2 weeks, then off to the critiquing process.

The first novel in the series (a collection of 3 adventures) to be released in July...


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool fantasy blog,

https://barbarianbookclub.com/

Check it out!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Another cool fantasy review blog:

https://swordsandspectres.wordpress.com


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

First draft of the 'Dragon Lords' a week away from finishing...


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Swordandsorcery meets synced audio blog post

https://bookwraiths.com/2017/05/03/indie-wednesday-chris-turner/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Third short story in the Vetravincus series in good form. Pre draft version hopefully hacked out by next week...


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Book track for "The Dragon Lords" coming soon...

for info: innersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

The Land of Maja, chosen title for the 3rd short story in the Vetravincus series...A sinister drug lord seeks to make zombies out of the Lvendar capital.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Land of Maja, coming along. Last chapter rough draft target for this weekend.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Dragon Lords booktrack is out. Check it out. Some cool audio interlaced with text!

http://innersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Dragon Lords giveaway: Read the first story in the trilogy free!

https://instafreebie.com/free/feYuG?source=author

Plus check out these massive SFF author giveaways on my blog:

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2017/09/early-september-sf-and-fantasy-giveaways.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Dragon Lords available on Kindle!

https://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Lords-Chris-Turner-ebook/dp/B075H523FB

Check out these massive September SFF giveaways!

https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/e6BbFAf0TAUbWSPEXDc0
https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/LKSfQrFYWaUuiTJoRlsL


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Check out the upcoming giveaways. I have 3 free sword and sorcery books in this list!

Sep 18-25th
https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/QR8a4ZImVM8pm9Rx9yw2

Sep 21-30th
https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/ffwMzQ87uxLfsuZrC8yJ


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

First 5 star review!

https://www.amazon.com/Beastslayer-Rise-Rgnadon-Chris-Turner-ebook/dp/B01NC0KLAY


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New free fantasy and sf giveaways!

https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/FrwRytlSldGq9FbDhShW


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Some SFF giveaways

http://bit.ly/2z0zptf
http://bit.ly/2yRVj1N


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More SFF giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2i6i7XH
http://bit.ly/2yBGR17


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Sword and Sorcery giveaway:

http://bit.ly/2hWTCbL


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Book giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2iJMPXb


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaways!

http://bit.ly/2hd713m
http://bit.ly/2yIK3oS


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaways:

https://goo.gl/9AgTKF
http://bit.ly/2FAUWvg
http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blogpost: The Dim Zone

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/05/the-dim-zone-how-far-is-too-far.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blogpost: Timelost and other SFF

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/05/the-timelost-series-other-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaways, new releases and bargain books

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Dragon tale to be released!

http://cavecreekpublishing.com/dragons/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free SF books:

http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogtour

https://mackenzieflohrblog.wordpress.com/2018/06/05/book-spotlight-the-dim-zone-by-chris-turner-tuesdayteaser-scifi-technothriller/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/the-temple-of-vitus-july-sff.html


----------

